# Can I have a relative or friend for Flex?



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

I was thinking about asking my mom or dad if they want to split earnings with me. But I was wondering if they allow this? I would think it would make delivering faster. I have a big enough car that size shouldn't be a problem even with a passenger.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> I was thinking about asking my mom or dad if they want to split earnings with me. But I was wondering if they allow this? I would think it would make delivering faster. I have a big enough car that size shouldn't be a problem even with a passenger.


Earnings are all on your 1099. Now you want to have family come along? Sure why not? But any money you give them is a gift. Otherwise, you become an employer or you start running a 1099 for them.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Hell I saw a black woman in a Ford Flex, DLA2, with 2 very young kids in car seats in the back seat. I was like Umm, K. who am i to complain, ya gota do what ya gota do. 

However if you get to many larger boxes good luck with that. Evening route are usually no problem. They have to stay in the car while your in the WH though.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Ford Flex has a pretty big trunk. I've seen 4 people in one sedan pulling into a warehouse. Good luck with that one.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Ford Flex has a pretty big trunk. I've seen 4 people in one sedan pulling into a warehouse. Good luck with that one.


I have a Chevy Impala. Plenty of backseat and trunk room.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Hell I saw a woman in a Ford Flex, DLA2, with 2 very young kids in car seats in the back seat. I was like Umm, K. who am i to complain, ya gota do what ya gota do.


See it often at DDA3 Fort Worth. Doesn't seem to be a problem. Guests almost always stay in or right at car so no big deal. Yesterday saw a guest standing at the que. He looked like a low level Russian mobster. I spoke to him in Russian and he just gave me blank stare. But then later I realized he was just a guest of a small Asian dude. Interesting couple, but no negative impact on Amazon operations having a buddy in line with you. Just showing him the ropes I guess.


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

Insurance says no...at least with my insurance they said they don't car if I do flex...just know they are not covering me when I am doing it. Amazon is then your insurance which does not cover passengers. 

There could be many ways this could go wrong, guess it's on you to how you want to handle it.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

The faq says yes read it

As far as insurance not covering your passenger don't you have medical on them?


----------

